# stk 6 speaker to 9 speaker



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well I have a new 15 with the navigation and touch screen but only 6 speakers. I know there are 2 6x9 in the rear behind rear seat. is there factory wiring that goes back there that I can hook up into the factory system? I can put speakers in but im not a sound guy. also in the 6 speakers is the speaker in the middle of the dash real or hollow like the rear 6x9. I want to utilize every and all speaker locations


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> also in the 6 speakers is the speaker in the middle of the dash real or hollow like the rear 6x9.


Hollow. The center dash and the two back 6x9 (for subs) are the 3 extra speakers that make it a 9.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah that speaker grille on the dash in the 2015's threw me off. I guess it's better than making a textured delete plate for the glove box they took away.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What are you thinking about doing ? do you have any concerns about speaker location ?
we're here to help .


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

thank you guys for the eagerness to help, its very apprichiated. im doing a 2 step upgrade, since I work at the dealer labor is good price so im going to but a good quality speaker and put it in the front dash location that currently sits empty then in the rear install 2 high quality 6x9. if I have 9 speaker locations I might as well utilize them. once the factory speakers are no good ill upgrade them to better component speakers like my jeep. on the 3 locations that have no speakers at the moment do they have factory speaker wires going to them or is wiring gonna be complicated


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would ask why is your main goal to fill every speaker hole? What are trying to accomplish audibly?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> I would ask why is your main goal to fill every speaker hole? What are trying to accomplish audibly?


Acoustical phase distortion. Certain frequencies when the sound waves hit your ears will be 180 degrees out of phase for complete cancellation. While others will be as much as doubled to blow your ears off. All others will be somewhere in between. 

If you want to have some fun plus get an education, hook up a bunch of speakers and feed them with a single tone and just move your head around.

Oh, I forgot, more is always better. Ha, like more fat, more refrigerant in your AC system, can make a list a mile long on this subject.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well for me I listen to a lot of bluegrass so its not very bass heavy so I don't needs big subs, but I listen to house from once in a while. what im trying to accomplish is make a well rounded system that can cover all the frequency bases. bass mids and highs with more emphasis on mids and highs. if I have a speaker location I might as well use it to make a more rounded system


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Keep in mind the front center speaker on the pioneer equipped cruze, the signal is developed through a DSP in the pioneer amp to create the front center channel and rear subs, there are no pin outs for those channels out of the radios--any version, to do it right you need to create the front center signal, you need a mix of both left and right front channels, the sub woofer channels are just a active low pass filter built into most amps but the front center has to be done correctly or you will get sound cancelation, a DSP and amp is needed, also the DSP--in the radios, cut some of the bass to avoid speaker failure, so the bass is attenuated at the get go, and more so on the rear channels, I wish there was a pre-amp out on these radios so we could tailor the sound to our own taste but unfortunately there is not even a way to add pre-amp out since the signal is all digital at that point, I'm a lifetime electronics tech and opened up the radio to add pre-amp outputs and found it impossible !! unfortunately the radio is so highly integrated digitally with the rest of the cars systems, changing the headunit is a poor option due to the bandaid approach to integrating with the cruze digital systems-----so you best option is a aftermarket amp and DSP to drive those un-used speaker positions, this will allow you to turn up the bass that GM turned down


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thats the ticket ...I have parts if ya want parts ..subs , amps and what ever is needed to wire a quality sound stage front and rear .. For Sale ..

Be Kind Rewind !


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> well for me I listen to a lot of bluegrass so its not very bass heavy so I don't needs big subs, but I listen to house from once in a while. what im trying to accomplish is make a well rounded system that can cover all the frequency bases. bass mids and highs with more emphasis on mids and highs. if I have a speaker location I might as well use it to make a more rounded system


What is your opinion on the factory system. I believe it to be well balanced just lacking in the 20-120hz range. having more isnt always better. If you want better sound go on axis with quality drivers and a properly eq'd and time aligned system. Xtreme has put together a decent budget friendly system that will have a much better approach than just filling holes with speakers.
Simply speaking center channels ruin staging and imaging. 2 channel audio is simply the way to go for fidelity. I would say blue grass typically has an upright bass in it, low E is about 41HZ, 5 fingered basses can get to 31hz via B0 and your door speakers will not be able to play that....at least not with authority. So you need a sub. You want everything to sound normalized and airy cone area helps tremendusly with this


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

in my opinion the sytem cannot truly replicate the way the mandolin sings and cant quite keep up with the fiddles. to me it just feels like my old jeep with components have crisper and more agile sound, if that makes sense. and the jeep can play almost anything and sound great. seems like this install will be harder then thought. I might just let a professional do it. im not good at wires nor speaker et up


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

when I play my banjo you can feel its ring but the speakers just don't seem to have the sharpness to give the instruments its due


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

They are definitely not the best but its eq'd well, they are a bit muddy...It sounds like you like something with a harder cone and desire more attack. If I were you I would do xtremes set up with the dayton rs180 and seas tweet, install it with his tunes and you have a sweet set up. Thats a path that has already been paved!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

that's a good idea. I was looking at that befor this post


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Keep in mind the back 6x9s are for subs. Putting full range back there can create problems. The sound would come from both the speaker and the reflection off the rear window. For the long wave low frequency, that's not a problem. But when you get into higher frequencies, you end up with phase cancellation that just can't be fixed by a EQ or DSP.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

so what 6x9 would you recommend for lower base without having to do major modifications


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> so what 6x9 would you recommend for lower base without having to do major modifications


Added two 6x9 subs to rear deck! chyea!.

You're still going to have to add an amp and wiring.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

At this point I rather have a pro shop do it. Know a good guy that does great work and if he is to busy to dedicate time he will say no. I hate wiring so I'm not doing it lol


----------

